# What perosnality tipe does ispire you My avatar



## diotimaage (Apr 24, 2018)

Guess type


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

Isfp?


----------



## diotimaage (Apr 24, 2018)

Why? 😁


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

Based on your image you'd say ISTP/ISFP but who knows.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

ENFP? Maybe?
(OP, please, pay more attention to spelling from now on, especially in topic name)


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

Isfp


----------



## isn't anything (Apr 6, 2017)

Isfp


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

diotimaage said:


> Guess type


do you speak English fluently ?


----------

